
Varnish 6.0 denial of service - lkarsten
https://varnish-cache.org/security/VSV00003.html
======
celias
Strange. Downloading varnish-6.2.1.tgz with Safari 12.1.2 resulted in a
3,203,620 byte file that failed the shasum check on the three Macs I tried.
The file does not appear to be a valid tar.gz file. Downloading with curl and
Chrome on the two Macs resulted in 3,207,791 byte files that passed the shasum
check. Changing the User Agent in Safari did not fix the problem. Open "safe"
files is disabled.

